# Riders Now Seeing 7-day Rating



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

So I noticed that yesterday my rating was 4.72 but this morning it's showing as 5. 4.72 is my overall, but 5 is my 7-day. So are the passengers now only seeing the 7-day rating?


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

I was just about to post this. I have the same thing going on. 4.9 overall, 4.93 weekly, 5.0 daily - yet my app is showing 5.0. Maybe somethings down and they are just giving every driver 5.0 until it's fixed?

Also, when I went to bed last night my daily rating was like 4.87, so very strange


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

My rating has changed to 5 as well, weekly rating is 4.97. Overall was 4.87


----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

You may be correct. I just logged in again and now i'm showing my overall instead of the 5.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah, seems like just a glitch. Even when mine was showing a 5.0 a pax confirmed that it was still 4.9 on the rider app. I logged out and logged back in and it was back to showing 4.9.


----------

